# Need ID help with this early/teens chainring



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2014)

It's a larger 60 tooth sprocket (racer?)
Another member and I speculate that it could be a Williams design.



I was attracted to it because it resembles the type of design Mead used in the early teens.
But not sure.
Appreciate any expert analysis, or intelligent speculation.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 5, 2014)

I was bidding on that thing, too, because it looked sorta Fauber-ish. I noticed that Catfish has one hanging in his collection pictured in post 25 of the sprocket compilation thread:


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2014)

barracuda said:


> I was bidding on that thing, too, because it looked sorta Fauber-ish. I noticed that Catfish has one hanging in his collection pictured in post 25 of the sprocket compilation thread:
> 
> View attachment 171955





Hoping someone can help ID it for me.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 5, 2014)

*I Think????*

Schwinn Built MEAD???   No Proof of It!!
Good Luck!


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2014)

*1917 Schwinn*





FRONT SPROCKET: Extra large 60 tooth for 1/2 inch pitch roller chain. Sprocket reinforced by two extending flanges combining great strength with light weight

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1917.html

I've seen these on Mead's too.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2014)

chitown said:


> FRONT SPROCKET: Extra large 60 tooth for 1/2 inch pitch roller chain. Sprocket reinforced by two extending flanges combining great strength with light weight
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1917.html
> 
> I've seen these on Mead's too.




I could kiss you [emoji182]


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hey!!!!*



carlitos60 said:


> Schwinn Built MEAD???   No Proof of It!!
> Good Luck!





I Actually Got It Right!!!!


----------



## sam (Oct 6, 2014)

Williams had the paten on the shouldered sprocket--if you look at the bottom of your Williams sprocket chart you will see the Williams logo that looks like a knife---it's a side view of their sprocket tooth.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 6, 2014)

sam said:


> Williams had the paten on the shouldered sprocket--if you look at the bottom of your Williams sprocket chart you will see the Williams logo that looks like a knife---it's a side view of their sprocket tooth.




Stamping marks is very common among the British trades. Are you sure about the patent? Which year and did "Williams" hold the America or the British patent, or both?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 6, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Stamping marks is very common among the British trades. Are you sure about the patent? Which year and did "Williams" hold the America or the British patent, or both?




Does this marking on the crank mean anything to you?
I see an 8


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2014)

Nothing to me...perhaps the year of production 1908?  I dunno, sorry.


----------

